
Ask HN: Did you have lawyers review your Clerky forms? - ang
For startups that used Clerky, did you have a lawyer review your forms with you during or after the process?
======
rajacombinator
No. The point of using Clerky is to save money by not paying lawyers. Plus
they’re widely used standardized documents so what is the point of a “lawyer
review” other than handholding?

